# DIC update? % of DEF



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Before in the DIC in the DEF selection when checking the level it had the "OK" only. Since I have a dimmed vheck engine light trouble that's lit all the time I think they updated the DIC and cluster....now it shows the level of the % of DEF that's in the tank...very nice upgrade...imo itsn't a real %, it's based on last fill up and set to 100% than gradualy to 0% depending on the miles we drive it...or maybe I'm wrong and there's a gauge?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I know in mine it reads OK until it hits 35% then it changes to a % from there.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I know in mine it reads OK until it hits 35% then it changes to a % from there.


Same here. "Ok" until 35%, then a % level reading. I have noticed a false 35% reading in sub-zero F temps, even on a full tank, which I assume is either freezing/slushing of the DEF or the sensor responding poorly to the low temp.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

In cold weather I've had it show 36% and then go to DEF Okay (or whatever it says).

Apparently the DEF freezes and reads incorrectly until the heater in the tank defrosts it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Like diesel fuel doesn't have its own cold weather limitations, the fluid they use to control emmisions has an even higher freezing point(12F or -11C). Sure the DEF tank has a heater but doesn't it seem silly when coming up with this chemistry they could not put the urea into a solution that has a much lower freezing point so diesel owners don't have even more things ot worry about?

What happens if the tank heater fails? Does the diesel cruze go into low DEF limp mode?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Like diesel fuel doesn't have its own cold weather limitations, the fluid they use to control emmisions has an even higher freezing point(12F or -11C). Sure the DEF tank has a heater but doesn't it seem silly when coming up with this chemistry they could not put the urea into a solution that has a much lower freezing point so diesel owners don't have even more things ot worry about?
> 
> What happens if the tank heater fails? Does the diesel cruze go into low DEF limp mode?


Great question. I say when the heater fails. Not if. The lines are also heated too. I don't think people realize just how complex this system is.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I would imagine that anything that would raise the freezing temp would have to have alcohol in it like windshield wiper fluid. That might combust in the tail pipe and make the cruze look like the bat mobile going down the road.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Like diesel fuel doesn't have its own cold weather limitations, the fluid they use to control emmisions has an even higher freezing point(12F or -11C). Sure the DEF tank has a heater but doesn't it seem silly when coming up with this chemistry they could not put the urea into a solution that has a much lower freezing point so diesel owners don't have even more things ot worry about?
> 
> What happens if the tank heater fails? Does the diesel cruze go into low DEF limp mode?


I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok, so when def drops to 35% is starts showing up. If the def freezing point is -11C my def tank it's freeze for almost 3 weeks, car stays outside and temps didn't get higher than -13C...are you sure about the urea freezing point?...if it's not freeze it's time to put some juice.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Same as most of the others.. 35% and then be ready to add some.. The cold weather is playing tricks with mine also


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine took 2 days to update after having it filled at the dealer when I got my oil changed...lol.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

A complex system is fine, as long as it's reliable and durable. Time will tell.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mine just showed 35%, so i put the 2.5g jug of DEF in

wouldve liked it to alert me to the 35%, not leaving it up to me to scroll thru the DIC to find it, but cant have everything


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> mine just showed 35%, so i put the 2.5g jug of DEF in
> 
> wouldve liked it to alert me to the 35%, not leaving it up to me to scroll thru the DIC to find it, but cant have everything


I wonder at what % it will start to alert.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> I wonder at what % it will start to alert.


There are several warning messages as you approach zero. Someone would have to be seriously negligent to not notice and drive all the way to the "limited to 4 mph" stage.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> There are several warning messages as you approach zero. Someone would have to be seriously negligent to not notice and drive all the way to the "limited to 4 mph" stage.


they will just pop up on the DIC like the ice warning?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> they will just pop up on the DIC like the ice warning?


Yes, based on estimated mileage remaining - 1000mi and 500mi if I recall. If it's being filled during regular 7500mi services, you should never even encounter the warnings.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

There are 2 stages of limitation, also. The first limits to a low-highway speed (50mph, I think), and the second to the ultra-low speed. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Yes, based on estimated mileage remaining - 1000mi and 500mi if I recall. If it's being filled during regular 7500mi services, you should never even encounter the warnings.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


its not, DEF isnt included in the free services in canada


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> its not, DEF isnt included in the free services in canada


I remember hearing that. I was thinking more along the lines that if you're doing services (yourself, dealer, independent shop, or whoever) at the 7500 mile intervals, then filling up in conjunction with the service would be a sure-fire way to keep the DEF worry-free and never worry about facing the limitation or warnings.

I know once I'm past 24,000 miles and doing the services myself, there's a truck stop that I pass by frequently when driving for work that has DEF at the pump in their truck lanes, so I'll just pull in there right around 7500 miles and add 3 gallons or so (at $2.79/gal.) and it should be good until the next service.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I really don't see the big deal with watching the DEF. OK, it's another fluid. Just like tranny, brakes, coolant, oil, gas, power steering, washer fluid and A/C pressure. Perhaps because it's a new thing, people like to obsess over it.

I've owned 3 gas engine vehicles that were umpteen years old and accumulated over 200K miles on each of them. At the end, I would be adding water and oil at least once a week. DEF is nothing in comparison.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

revjpeterson said:


> Yes, based on estimated mileage remaining - 1000mi and 500mi if I recall. If it's being filled during regular 7500mi services, you should never even encounter the warnings.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I noticed when my DEF displayed below 10%, Then the DIC started ticking off the miles 'til the DEF tank would reach empty. My first oil change was right around 7,000 miles. 
The DEF displayed 67% full. my next oil change is tomorrow 3/5/2014 and I have 175 miles left on the DEF tank. I've gone 13,500 miles on a single tank of DEF??????

Ken


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Are you in Canada? DEF isn't included in service there, but in the U.S. your DEF should have been filled at the 7000 mile service under the 2 yr/24,000 mi. included service. Also, those DIC displays sound like they're programmed differently than the way mine has behaved and the descriptions I read in my owners manual. Otherwise, based on what others have reported here, 13,500 sounds pretty consistent with the max you should be able to stretch the DEF to without filling up.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

revjpeterson said:


> Are you in Canada? DEF isn't included in service there, but in the U.S. your DEF should have been filled at the 7000 mile service under the 2 yr/24,000 mi. included service. Also, those DIC displays sound like they're programmed differently than the way mine has behaved and the descriptions I read in my owners manual. Otherwise, based on what others have reported here, 13,500 sounds pretty consistent with the max you should be able to stretch the DEF to without filling up.


I'm in the US. I have notified the dealership about the DEF. That is included in the service on 3/5/2014. Hopefully this oil change will go smoothly. It's been a good car so far....

Ken


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> I noticed when my DEF displayed below 10%, Then the DIC started ticking off the miles 'til the DEF tank would reach empty. My first oil change was right around 7,000 miles.
> The DEF displayed 67% full. my next oil change is tomorrow 3/5/2014 and I have 175 miles left on the DEF tank. I've gone 13,500 miles on a single tank of DEF??????
> 
> Ken


Can you post a pic of the mileage warning?


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sorry I id not have the chance take pictures yesterday. I wish I could have posted PICS. This is my personal experience

what happens in stages:

1) 1000 Miles the first warning appears. The next one appeared @ 600 miles, and the next @ 300 Miles.
2) @ 200 miles the warning stayed on and counted down.
3) When I reached 100 miles, the display changed. Exhaust Fluid Low, Speed limiting soon.


I was 6 miles from the dealership when the DEF officially ran out. The DIC changed its count down to 350 miles until speed limited to 65MPH.
My second oil change was @ 13,677 miles. The 67% was from the life left on the fuel filter, not the DEF. Sorry for the confusion in my
previous post.

Ken


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of warnings. whatever you do. Do not put in straight water out of desperation. That will trigger a bunch of other warnings. Best to just buy some DEF fluid and put it in if needed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> I'm sorry I id not have the chance take pictures yesterday. I wish I could have posted PICS. This is my personal experience
> 
> what happens in stages:
> 
> ...


That's very interesting. Thanks for sharing the details. I won't be testing this limit in my car, but it's very cool to know what exactly happens when you run it out.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

LOL, somebody had to dare the system and push the limits.

But that does demonstrate just how inattentive (or cheap) an owner has to be to run out of DEF


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kmacleod said:


> I'm sorry I id not have the chance take pictures yesterday. I wish I could have posted PICS. This is my personal experience
> 
> what happens in stages:
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,

I'm sorry to hear of this problem you've had with your vehicle. I understand that you took your Cruze to the dealership for this concern. Has there been a resolution? Please feel free to follow up with us. We can be reached via private message and we will be glad to document your feedback. Please contact us if any further assistance is needed. 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of this problem you've had with your vehicle. I understand that you took your Cruze to the dealership for this concern. Has there been a resolution? Please feel free to follow up with us. We can be reached via private message and we will be glad to document your feedback. Please contact us if any further assistance is needed.
> 
> ...


Kristen, This isn't a problem, it's actually doing exactly what it's supposed to do when you run out of DEF. But it's always good to see you Customer Care folks standing by ready to help us!


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of this problem you've had with your vehicle. I understand that you took your Cruze to the dealership for this concern. Has there been a resolution? Please feel free to follow up with us. We can be reached via private message and we will be glad to document your feedback. Please contact us if any further assistance is needed.
> 
> ...



Kristin,

I'm in agreement with diesel. This was not an issue, Just an explanation of what happens when the DEF runs out. I was not planning on running out of DEF before my scheduled oil change. It turned out that I would have another 350 miles before speed limiting started. I had purchased a 1 gallon container of DEF just in case. My scheduled oil change with the dealer went normally this time without issues.

Thank You for checking in!!!

Ken


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Since I don't plan on a long trip or anything and a truck stop with def pump is right down the road, I plan to run my DEF low so I know it gets completely filled with fresh stuff from the truckstop

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Ken and diesel,

I apologize for the misunderstanding. No problem for checking in and I thank you for further explaining the situation. If you ever need any extra assistance we are here for you! 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## pro439 (Mar 14, 2014)

Just a little note about DEF.Make sure what your putting in the tank is clear and not snow flaky looking and look in the tank to make sure that it doesn't have snow flakes in it either as this will cause the DEF system to stop working.What will happen when you run the system too low is a power reduction and if you continue to operate the engine will shut down at least that's the way the class 6 and up trucks and all other diesel powered engines are equipped.W/O DEF the engine doesn't meet emissions and can't be allowed to keep operating.You should find something about this in the owner's manual,a series of warnings before the engine shuts off.


----------

